# Suche Scripten bzw Unterlagen über Corel Photopaint10



## DerBär (14. Juni 2002)

Hallo Forum. 

Ich muß in 10 Tagen einen 2 Tägigen Kurs über Corel Photo Paint halten. 
Da ich aber aus der Photoshop Ecke komme fehlen mir leider vernünftige Unterlagen mit denen ich einen Kurs zusammenstellen kann. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich Scripten/Bücher/ oder sonstige Unterlagen, 
vorzugsweise Trainerversionen her bekommen kann. 

Ämmm noch was ich sitze in Wien. Das soll heißen das mir ein Link wo ich mir das runterladen kann lieber wäre als ein Link zu Amazon oder sowas in der Art. 

Steh da ein wenig unter Zeitdruck. 
Ist zwar nur ein Anfängerkurs aber ganz ohne Unterlagen möchte ich dort auch nicht auftauchen. 
Danke schon mal für Tipps


----------



## Kosh (17. Juni 2002)

Schau mal da:
http://www.google.de/search?q=Photopaint+scripte&hl=de&meta=


----------



## DerBär (17. Juni 2002)

THX für INFO


----------

